# Are you a rules breaker?



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

it's alot of fun to say F**K THE POLICE !


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

You did not divide the temperaments correctly. They should be NT, NF, SP, and SJ.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

badwolf said:


> You did not divide the temperaments correctly. They should be NT, NF, SP, and SJ.


sorry I forgot * face palm8


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

No reason why NT, NF, SF, ST is any less valid a division of types than NT, NF, SJ, SP, save that one happens to align with a specific "temperament" theory. IT, ET, SF, NF would be every bit as valid a division; how much worth you attach to it depends on how many traits you think correlate to specific divisions...

On the question itself, no, I'm not a rule-breaker by nature, although context will dictate exactly where the boundaries of that lie for me.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't do it just to do it. And I am not openly rebellious. For instance, I would never do something blatantly illegal in front of an official (teacher, parent, officer). But I do find breaking them every once in a while extremely exhilarating. It's a super turn on for me. And my friends and boyfriends have always been surprised by how spontaneous I can be because I seem so conservative. 

I am a secret rule breaker. Shhh. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Of course. Bending rules is as fun as bending minds.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, rules are important.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Rules are made to be broken... or bent.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Not usually! I'm a goody two shoes. Though when I see pointless rule I do not follow it.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

NT. No, I don't break rules (arbitrarily). I'm an adult.

Also, "I just don't care" =/= no.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Also, "I just don't care" =/= no.



Agreed. There should've been a ''no'' option. There's been a generalization that all NT's really don't bother to give a shit. While that may be half-true, ''I don't care'' wasn't a good enough second option for a yes or no question.


Although, it was enough for me. Because I really don't care if I break the rules or not.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

inevitabilis said:


> Because I really don't care if I break the rules or not.


Until jackbooted gendarmes kick down your door and pin you against the wall.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I break rules, not usually in huge ways, because I usually resist or avoid situations that have super stringent codes in the first place. I find them tedious. I wouldn't say I LOVE breaking rules, I just HATE going along with or using energy on things that don't make me feel good lol.

I don't break rules for the hell of it, or to cause a scene. That's also annoying and garners undesired attention. Sometimes I do get a small thrill from secretly messing with people (in good fun), or finding clever loopholes, but for the most part I am just very inclined to do my own thing as often as possible.

So basically I'm like a typical cat.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ESFJ,love breaking rules as long as I feel like I'm gonna get away with it.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I follow rules as long as they either;
- Benefit me
- Follow my idea of right and wrong
- Aren't to bothersome (Ex, "don't run in the school halls" is always broken or "don't talk in the library", but the librarian likes me or just has given up on me , so it's ok) 

But many times, they are bended . Plus rules were pretty much made to be broken if neccesary, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Occasionally. Certain rules just scream to be torn apart.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

well... for me it's 'following the spirit of the law' not the 'letter'. I don't mind breaking rules if I'm following what the intention of the rule was even if technically I'm not following it. And sometimes when something seems really stupid. I need rules to make sense, if they don't I don't have a lot of respect. I don't get a pleasant thrill from breaking them, don't enjoy being defiant. I'm not a risk-taker so it depends on how high the stakes are, if the consequences are going to be pretty bad if I'm caught then I'm probably going to follow the rule even if I grumble about how dumb this is. I do have a kneejerk rebellious reaction when people get all bossy without explaining why they want me to do something, I don't respond well to the 'because I said so' line, but I'm also usually able to control myself when provoked like that if it would be very unwise to outwardly defy the person/system, and if it's something that I can find a reasonable rationale for then I'll go along with it because it's my choice to, even though it kind of irks me that people may just see it as being compliant - I want them to know I'm not doing this because you say so, I'm doing this because it's the right thing.


so...with things like 'don't walk on the grass' - if I'm in a hurry and this is a shortcut I'm walking on the grass, it grows on the ground and the ground is for walking.  i also like to go barefoot and will often ignore the shoe requirement, because even if I hurt my toe I'm not going to sue them, and they probably just say that so that people won't blame them if they get hurt. But serious stuff, no...


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I sometimes break rules when it benefits me, depending on whether I can get away with breaking the rules and/or how harsh the punishment is if I do get caught.


----------



## teenwitch (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes yolo swag 2014 4-life


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Generally no since I don't typically need too or do so just because.

But If a rule is getting in the way of what I diem not ethical, logical, principle, or hinder some I'm just going to ignore it or work around it if I can or just remove myself from what ever it is.

So I'm not a "rule breaker" but I just do what I want.
If rules get in the way, then cool I'm a rule breaker.




Now pardon me while I go get high.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

If I disagree with the rule (which is usually) but I'm not gonna break rules just for the sake of it cause I'm not a tool.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Don’t Follow the Crowd*




> *[N]orm existence and compliance* can be best understood in terms of conditional preferences for following behavioral rules that apply to classes of social interactions. Preferences are conditional on two different kinds of expectations: the empirical expectation that a sufficient number of people adhere to the behavioral rule, and the normative expectation that other people expect one to follow the behavioral rule as well, and possibly enact positive/negative sanctions for conformity/transgression. (S)


Unfortunately, I am incapable of breaking, that is erasing norms – I can only disobey them.

But often disobedience isn’t even necessary. Recently I had a cold and wasn’t thrilled by the prospect of taking a test with 100 questions. My colleagues were in disbelief when they realized that I was reading PDF files in preparation for an important test instead of answering the questions. But I had already figured out that this test was totally irrelevant. Only the crowd should follow the crowd.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I break rules all the time.

But generally I follow them when they make sense to keep them in place


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Only if they're stupid and I have a very low chance of being caught.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I will only consider breaking them if I am certain there will be no negative outcomes. In most situations I will not break the rules.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I follow the rules... Yep. I _do_ give a damn about my reputation (sorry, Joan Jett). I think complying with the rules is a good way to get what you want (eventually) and still have people smile at you. Maybe I break some rules, but it doesn't feel like it. I don't even notice.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

If the rule here is to choose an option and I don't do it, does it mean I'm a rules-breaker? What about those who say they're rules-breakers, then? Are they actually just...sheeps? "Legal opposition"?


----------

